# Ride Irish



## DCH (9 March 2013)

Does anyone know if Ride Irish in Kent is still operating , I can't locate their website? Thanks Very Much


----------



## onceuponatime (9 March 2013)

Moved to Pulborough, West Sussex.  Google Irish Equine Imports they share a yard.


----------



## DCH (9 March 2013)

Thanks- I could find Royal Irish Horses and Irish Equine Imports at same address in Pulborough but no luck with Ride Irish.


----------



## onceuponatime (9 March 2013)

Perhaps a change of name?  Definitely there.


----------



## LadyRascasse (9 March 2013)

http://irishequineimports.co.uk/


----------



## Nicnac (9 March 2013)

They still exist and are now just down the road from me.

http://www.horsetraderonline.co.uk/business-finder/horse-dealers/ride-irish-3290.html

Their website seems to have disappeared though....


----------



## onceuponatime (9 March 2013)

Moved to Pulborough about a month - six weeks ago.


----------



## Nicnac (9 March 2013)

onceuponatime said:



			Moved to Pulborough about a month - six weeks ago.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok - that's why their paddocks are empty then!


----------



## Luci07 (11 March 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Ah ok - that's why their paddocks are empty then!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting...that's where they were originally...


----------



## irishdraft (12 March 2013)

onceuponatime are you sure its Ride irish, I would like to know where they are now, i know they have moved, neither of the websites that operate from that yard have Chuck Brizzell or Sean names on web


----------



## firefox (29 April 2013)

chuck brizzell is now trading under royal irish horses pulborough


----------



## irishdraft (29 April 2013)

Hmm I wonder why his name is not mentioned then ? only seems to be Simon & Hayley


----------



## onceuponatime (1 May 2013)

Hayley is an Australian girl here - don't know the other person but Chuck is still the main man in this operation.


----------



## CherryT (18 December 2013)

Hi Just wondering what your experience is of Royal Irish, are they a good dealer?  Are they Ride Irish under a new name as indicated and were Ride Irish good?  From the comments above sounds like there maybe some concerns?


----------



## JanetGeorge (19 December 2013)

irishdraft said:



			Hmm I wonder why his name is not mentioned then ? only seems to be Simon & Hayley
		
Click to expand...

Google him - you'll find a few news stories which would put people off dealing with him!!


----------



## MS123 (13 February 2014)

irishdraft said:



			Hmm I wonder why his name is not mentioned then ? only seems to be Simon & Hayley
		
Click to expand...

I think (correct me if I'm wrong) he was charged with rape? Which makes sense as to why his name is never mentioned anymore.


----------



## tiggybeans (13 February 2014)

OP - I've pm'd you with my experience!


----------



## Nocker65 (24 April 2014)

Tiggybeans we are going to look at a horse this weekend, could you give us an insight to the comment above please?


----------



## neddynesbitt (25 April 2014)

Take someone experienced with you and if you like it then def get it FIVE STAGE VETTED AND BLOODS TAKEN!! Do not be persuaded to only have a 2 stage done which obviously a lot of sellers may prefer but vets now ask you to sign a disclaimer if you're only having a 2 stage x


----------



## gunnergundog (26 April 2014)

neddynesbitt said:



			Take someone experienced with you and if you like it then def get it FIVE STAGE VETTED AND BLOODS TAKEN!! Do not be persuaded to only have a 2 stage done which obviously a lot of sellers may prefer but vets now ask you to sign a disclaimer if you're only having a 2 stage x
		
Click to expand...


As above AND above all else get said vetting done by an equine specialist vet of your choice that you have picked as being experienced and reputable.  Do NOT accept a vet of their recommending OR a vet certificate dated a few days previously.


----------



## sport horse (26 April 2014)

Totally agree with neddynesbitt! Not only have bloods taken but have them analysed at a top lab before you pay over any money.


----------



## Darremi (26 April 2014)

Nocker65 said:



			Tiggybeans we are going to look at a horse this weekend, could you give us an insight to the comment above please?
		
Click to expand...

I bought my eventer as a 5yo from there. Had a 5* vetting, scope and bloods taken using a vet of my choice. The horse turned out just grand


----------



## neddynesbitt (27 April 2014)

My horse came from them passed a 5 stage vetting but despite numerous attempts by the vet to get bloods she failed and was kicked in the process.  He went lame soon after I got him (navicular, suspensory strain, stifle issues and as discovered by Rossdales as previous broken pelvis). He was pts aged 9 as he was crippled  my advice is that if the horse is needleshy and you're unable to get bloods WALK AWAY!!!!!!!


----------

